
Six years into reporting diversity, Big Tech has made little progress - bluedevil2k
https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/six-years-reporting-diversity-big-tech-has-made-little-progress-n1230461
======
downerending
I usually look at Google's yearly report, but apparently missed it as HN
immediately flagged it into the dust.
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23087327](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23087327))

The most telling details are in the data at the end, and for me/us, the
intersectional tech hiring data. For white males (me), hiring dropped from
47.5% to 29.8% over five years. Somewhat surprisingly, the hiring for white
females was essentially flat.

You might think that hiring for Blacks, Hispanics, and Native Americans
benefited some from this, but no, they're essentially flat as well.

The compensatory increases were for Asians, with males doing somewhat better
than women.

Given that Asians generally have higher median incomes in the US than whites,
this basically meant that the sort of diversity that people usually think of
when they use the word has gone absolutely nowhere at Google.

They might answer, "We can't find any disadvantaged minorities to hire for
tech jobs.", which I think is a cop-out. Google has a nearly infinite amount
of money and a large number of former professors and others that would make a
great educational resource. If they really care about this topic, they could
hire (say) 1000 minorities per year and simply train them up themselves.
Straight out of college, or even high school. Certainly a cert from Google
would be worth more than most college degrees.

Talk is cheap.

------
sacks2k
"have seen low single-digit increases in their percentage of Black employees,
according to a CNBC analysis of the annual disclosures. Amazonshows a higher
increase, but those numbers include warehouse and delivery workers."

Have they looked into why? Maybe overall, they just aren't getting enough
black applicants with the correct skill sets.

We should be striving for equal opportunity not equal outcomes.

